# 208/230volts



## david7699 (Nov 6, 2010)

208 volt food warmer in kitchen. single phase will it work on 220 volt single phase?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If the nameplate has only 208 volts on it, it will become a fire hazard hooked up to 240.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Will it work? Yes, but will eventually die and possibly start a fire killing countless thousands of people. If the heating element is only rated at 208 volts, time for a tranny, or a properly sized warmer.

And, your a resi guy. Quit saying 220. It's 240.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Use a buck boost transformer to get the need voltage.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I wish they made a 1500W 120v two slice toaster.. They all tend to be "Energy efficient" and take five minutes to toast. How can one call an electric element Energy Efficient?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> I wish they made a 1500W 120v two slice toaster.. They all tend to be "Energy efficient" and take five minutes to toast. How can one call an electric element Energy Efficient?


Purely resistive loads are 100% efficient, therefore it's 'Energy Efficient'.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> I wish they made a 1500W 120v two slice toaster.. They all tend to be "Energy efficient" and take five minutes to toast. How can one call an electric element Energy Efficient?





480sparky said:


> Purely resistive loads are 100% efficient, therefore it's 'Energy Efficient'.


 
Just wait until you see the European verison of the toaster over here the plain jane toaster they are rated over 2,000 watts or more the one I have is rated at 3,000 watts { @ 240 volts L-N } 

Merci.
Marc


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> Just wait until you see the European verison of the toaster over here the plain jane toaster they are rated over 2,000 watts or more the one I have is rated at 3,000 watts { @ 240 volts L-N }
> 
> Merci.
> Marc


Wow. You guys must be serious about breakfast.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Wow. You guys must be serious about breakfast.


Nope, just toasting.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Wow. You guys must be serious about breakfast.





Mr. Sparkle said:


> Nope, just toasting.


 
Maybe so but we never have extra time to fart around with the toasters and try to eat breakfast pretty fast in the moring to beat the rush hour in Paris.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> I wish they made a 1500W 120v two slice toaster.. They all tend to be "Energy efficient" and take five minutes to toast. How can one call an electric element Energy Efficient?


 
It takes so long to toast your bread that you will pop your toast before it's really done. Thus saving energy!


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

heel600 said:


> It takes so long to toast your bread that you will pop your toast before it's really done. Thus saving energy!


It's not so much that .. It's the fact the longer cooking time dries out the bread.. 
A high wattage toaster (like they used to be in the 50s) left the interior of the bread moist. 
I can remember those flip/flop toasters that you have to flip during toasting and everyone tended to burn the toast at least 50% of the time.. :laughing: But if carefully watched ready in under two minutes.
Just think of the waisted power involved in those conveyor belt type toasters used by the donut shops.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

david7699 said:


> 208 volt food warmer in kitchen. single phase will it work on 220 volt single phase?



Is this a 3 phase warmer?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

brian john said:


> Is this a 3 phase warmer?


I would not rule out anything but a 3 phase 'warmer' would be odd.

It being limited to 208 volts would not be ....... at least that has been my experience.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> Maybe so but we never have extra time to fart around with the toasters and try to eat breakfast pretty fast in the moring to beat the rush hour in Paris.
> 
> Merci.
> Marc


 
Man, you need a WAWA over there.

Sausage, egg and cheese between two maple pancakes.........

That's a breakfast.....


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

david7699 said:


> 208 volt food warmer in kitchen. single phase will it work on 220 volt single phase?


Only one way to find out for sure.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Far and above, the most popular food warmers used in commercial kitchens are the Toastmaster brand, and they're all dual rated at 208/230 volts. 

http://www.toastmastercorp.com/PDFs/Specs/warmers/FM205.pdf

If this happens to be the brand that the OP has, he's good to go.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Far and above, the most popular food warmers used in commercial kitchens are the Toastmaster brand, and they're all dual rated at 208/230 volts.
> 
> http://www.toastmastercorp.com/PDFs/Specs/warmers/FM205.pdf
> 
> If this happens to be the brand that the OP has, he's good to go.


OP never said anything about a commercial food warmer. Since he is a resi guy, I imagine it's a residential food warmer rated at 240 volts. Waiting for OP to come back.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> OP never said anything about a commercial food warmer. Since he is a resi guy, I imagine it's a residential food warmer rated at 240 volts. Waiting for OP to come back.


Since he said he has a "208 food warmer", a reasonable man is left to conclude that this is a commercial model. Dontcha think? :laughing:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Since he said he has a "208 food warmer", a reasonable man is left to conclude that this is a commercial model. Dontcha think? :laughing:


I'm not reasonable. I'm thinking he picked it up on Craigslist or something. Or someone got a "deal". I'm leaning toward side job.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> I'm not reasonable. I'm thinking he picked it up on Craigslist or something. Or someone got a "deal". I'm leaning toward side job.


I hear you, but a "208 food warmer", no matter where it came from is more likely than not to be a commercial model. It also stands a really good chance of being the Toastmaster brand.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I hear you, but a "208 food warmer", no matter where it came from is more likely than not to be a commercial model. It also stands a really good chance of being the Toastmaster brand.


Perhaps. Just wish the OP would come back.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Sheetz is way better!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> Sheetz is way better!


You guys have Sheetz in Chicagoland? I thought they were just a PA thing.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> Man, you need a WAWA over there.
> 
> Sausage, egg and cheese between two maple pancakes.........
> 
> That's a breakfast.....


Sheetz is way better!


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> You guys have Sheetz in Chicagoland? I thought they were just a PA thing.


I moved to PA 9 months ago, lovin it!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> I moved to PA 9 months ago, lovin it!


No kidding. Where'd you end up moving to? Are you the guy asking about transferring to one of the locals in the Pittsburgh area some time back?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> No kidding. Where'd you end up moving to?


We found a nice house in Irwin.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> No kidding. Where'd you end up moving to? Are you the guy asking about transferring to one of the locals in the Pittsburgh area some time back?


Yea, that be me. I'm still on book 2


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> We found a nice house in Irwin.


Cool. We should meet up sometime. I'm only about 10 minutes from the turnpike, and you're basically right off the turnpike too. I have to go out your way sometime in the next few months for a class on some Fanuc stuff.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Cool. We should meet up sometime. I'm only about 10 minutes from the turnpike, and you're basically right off the turnpike too. I have to go out your way sometime in the next few months for a class on some Fanuc stuff.


Yep, sounds good.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

sparks134 said:


> Sheetz is way better!


 
Yeah they are. I wish they would go public. I'd load up on their stock.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

---------------------------------------


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Now that's a food warmer.:laughing:



Uh, we can't access your C:/ drive. :no:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Uh, we can't access your C:/ drive. :no:


 I tried downloading a FWE foodwarmer, failed miserably.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I tried downloading a FWE foodwarmer, failed miserably.



You either need to upload it as an attachement (I don't know how, I don't do that route), or post the image online somewhere so it will have a URL.

Click here.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Go advanced and click on the paperclip


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't know where this pic came from:001_huh:


----------

